# Sale??



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got this email. I couldn't imagine paying these prices for such small pieces!
http://www.rockler.com/wood/one-of-...ies!&utm_campaign=041015_b_d_Slaborama_V2753&


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, I have to agree with you. $17/board foot for a cherry slab is pretty bad when you have access to logs and the ability to mill them. If you don't have access, then it is probably a bargain....


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I was beginning to wonder how long it would take someone to realize that. My point, go to your local sawmill and pay them half as much and you'll both be happy.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I agree, find your local wood cutter--even if 'local' is a long drive----


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rockler is just famous for being high priced.


----------

